# Uber coming to Newcastle/Central Coast/Lower Hunter



## HBG (Apr 1, 2016)

This week, an Information night was held at Newcastle Town Hall for Uber. ETA for launch is Mid-April. 

New forum section to be setup in anticipation?


----------



## John NSW (Oct 25, 2016)

How popular is Uber now in Central Coast?


----------



## Newcastle Moose (Feb 21, 2017)

I"m in Newcastle, been driving for two weeks now, its popular and lots of first timers, all happy though.


----------



## kpkool (Mar 7, 2017)

Newcastle Moose said:


> I"m in Newcastle, been driving for two weeks now, its popular and lots of first timers, all happy though.


What hours of the day/night do you drive and how often?


----------



## Newcastle Moose (Feb 21, 2017)

Anytime, anyday, no favorites, what about you, why do you ask.


----------



## kpkool (Mar 7, 2017)

I


Newcastle Moose said:


> Anytime, anyday, no favorites, what about you, why do you ask.


I'm not a driver as yet. I've not long moved to Newcastle, trying to decide if Ubering is what I want to do and whether it's worth it.


----------

